# Latex Skinning



## Sparks-Litepaw (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, new to all of this, but I come with a question. I've been looking at fursuits recently, but encountered a problem. My fursona is a shark. Sharks don't have fur! I've seen furry shark suits before and imo they don't tend to be amongst the best. So I was wondering if anyone has had anything to do with latex skinning before? I've seen some awesome Predator (think Alien vs Predator movies) costumes with realistic looking latex skin. Example below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, personally I think something like that would work awesome for a shark. But I don't know anything about costs, how building up a muscular/athletic physique under the latex would work or anything. So my question is, had anybody had any experience at all with this, or know any people that do commissions for suits like this?

Thanks,
Sparks


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

I've made [really bad] things out of latex before. It is smelly stuff! It smells like ammonia and can take a very long time to dry so unless you're prepared for a steep learning curve and lots of mess, get some other mug to do it. x3
I can't help you with costs though I'm afraid. 

If you search for latex suits on the mainsite you will probably find someone who does commissions. :]


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

Try asking hollywoodblues on FA. He may have some insight to how, what, and how much.


----------

